# Always feeling cold



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

It seems that I tend to feel a lot colder than the average person. Even when the heating is on, I'm often still cold and my feet especially are always freezing. During the summer, when people seems to be having a hard time with the heat, I am usually feeling fine and don't get how people are 'boiling'.
Someone said that this could be due to anaemia but I got tested and my haemoglobin level is normal.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

It happens with me too...i feel cold even at 25 degrees


----------



## rulesxxx (Nov 18, 2011)

omg you feel the same!! me too i always feel cold all the time including the summer when my mom tells me to sleep with a really thin blanket or none at all i take the really big ones from the attic!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Same. I also have Raynaud's so my hands and feet are always particularly cold to the point of going numb. Bad circulation maybe?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

My room is haunted thats why im always cold.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I feel cold on the inside usually (physically, not metaphorically.) but I don't feel that cold in the cold or hot in the hot really.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

i think i have this too, . we may have a low body temperature due to hyperthyroidism which a lack of iodine and iodide. check your basal temperature using a special thermometer and supplement with Lugols 2% iodine .


----------



## Rainbowmuffin (Sep 15, 2011)

You might suffer from Raynauds Syndrome ,I suffer from it myself. I feel the cold badly and i'll often get periods where my fingers go completely white and numb even when indoors. It's believed to be caused by poor blood circulation. You can find plenty of information on Raynauds online. There is a medication you can take if it's really bothering you although it can have a tendancy to cause flushing in the face. You can also purchase heated gloves that you put in the microwave to heat them, they will give you some extra warmth. It's a real annoyance and it takes me quite a while to warm my fingers up again and then it sometimes causes blistering when they do. Sometimes I get it with my toes as well. There are plenty of times when I can't seem to warm up in bed either despite being covered in a warm duvet, I easily get the shivers. As a result it's sometmes appropriate for me to go to bed wearing a jumper. Bed socks can help too.


----------



## Philosophical Ponderer (Apr 29, 2011)

I read about a study in scientific mind that depression causes most people to feel colder on average than the temperature of a given room merits. Poor diet can also lead to similar temperature problems, not necessarily anemia.
Whether either of those effect you, I am always much colder than everyone around me due to mainly those 2 reasons


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

roses6 said:


> It seems that I tend to feel a lot colder than the average person. Even when the heating is on, I'm often still cold and my feet especially are always freezing. During the summer, when people seems to be having a hard time with the heat, I am usually feeling fine and don't get how people are 'boiling'.
> Someone said that this could be due to anaemia but I got tested and my haemoglobin level is normal.


How much do you exercise? Getting the metabolism up can help. If you do have a circulatory problem like Reynaulds then maybe gingko could help with that. I always sleep with the window open and the heating off except when it is really cold. I live in scotland so the weather is rarely mild at night. even when it is frosty outside I can sleep with the window open. I have done this since I was a teenager. some nights I would feel cold but after a while my body adapted to it. Now I can deal with the cold. If you have heating on all the time your body will not have to heat itself. So you will become intolerant of the cold.

Your diet may be a factor. If you are not eating properly then the body annot produce energy efficiently. Lots of green things and take a high potency B complex. Exercise moderately. This will get the metabolism going...


----------



## riceboy247 (Nov 10, 2011)

jonny neurotic said:


> How much do you exercise? Getting the metabolism up can help. If you do have a circulatory problem like Reynaulds then maybe gingko could help with that. I always sleep with the window open and the heating off except when it is really cold. I live in scotland so the weather is rarely mild at night. even when it is frosty outside I can sleep with the window open. I have done this since I was a teenager. some nights I would feel cold but after a while my body adapted to it. Now I can deal with the cold. If you have heating on all the time your body will not have to heat itself. So you will become intolerant of the cold.
> 
> Your diet may be a factor. If you are not eating properly then the body annot produce energy efficiently. Lots of green things and take a high potency B complex. Exercise moderately. This will get the metabolism going...


This guy is pretty good. Sometimes just not eating enough causes you too be cold. need the fuel for the fre. But sometimes its a blood stagnation in an area of your body so exercise solves it.


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

Philosophical Ponderer said:


> I read about a study in scientific mind that depression causes most people to feel colder on average than the temperature of a given room merits. Poor diet can also lead to similar temperature problems, not necessarily anemia.
> Whether either of those effect you, I am always much colder than everyone around me due to mainly those 2 reasons


I have both of those problems.


----------

